# Instant offer tips



## wagyu (Jun 26, 2017)

Does amazon also steal your tips from instant offers or amazon restaurant customers don’t tip well? I’m averaging less than $1 a tip, either $0, $1, or $2. I even got a 40 center.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't actually understand how we get paid on Instant Offers, but tips here in Columbus are all over the place, but generally aligned with the areas where we do warehouse deliveries that tip well tip well on restaurant Instant Offers and areas where warehouse deliveries aren't so good, the IOs follow suit. I don't know if they take tips here in Ohio since I've never seen an unusual tip amount on my Earnings page...

I've had more no tips than bad ones with Instant Offers (which I guess is a bad tip).


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd suggest it's the same problem with UberEats and other recent delivery options that charge a "service fee" to the customer. I think most delivery customers think the driver is getting the "service fee" so why add a tip? That too, in this enlightened time we live in where Uber pounded into us "no need to tip, it's included" mentality. Doesn't rule out weird things happening with your tips... I have gotten great tips, and lousy tips doing PN, and tips for just showing up. I don't think it's some conspiracy, but just lousy backend software.


----------



## wagyu (Jun 26, 2017)

I see that Amazon now charges a delivery fee based on distance. Before it was free above a certain amount. Back when it was free I used to get much better tips. Since the customers now have to pay a delivery fee, they tip less, much less...


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a combination of both. Just don't ever expect a tip on any gig job then you won't be disappointed when one doesn't come up. Only take offers on the assumption that there won't be any tip given.


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

I think flex is weeding out blocks for restaurant delivery. I've not seen 1 block in over a week. I've been doing IO more often now. Tips do seem to be all over the place. I agree, it depends who you are delivering to and where.


----------

